
Show HN: Esgy – Easily remind yourself of links you'd like to see again - Babiker
https://es.gy/
======
marcinem
Looks really similar to [https://mailist.app](https://mailist.app) Were you
inspired by that?

------
nikajon_es
Is there a way to adjust the time between sending links? Also it's not clear
if the links will disappear from my account after they are sent to my email,
will they?

Also it looks like the Privacy Policy is included with the Terms of Service
([https://es.gy/terms-of-service](https://es.gy/terms-of-service)). These are
two separate things, which I think should be split out; as some people may be
looking for a Privacy Policy before using your service may not find it as they
expect to.

~~~
Babiker
Thanks for informing me regarding the PP and TOS, I didn't know this.
Regarding links, they don't disappear once sent, but I'm currently working on
being able to delete links.

If I understand you correctly regarding time between links, you can (even
though this feature is not publicized) set custom delays for when links are
mailed. Example: es.gy/2d/{url} would remind you of the link 2 days later. You
can also do es.gy/2w/, 3w, 11w, etc for x weeks later. Same goes for 1m, 2m,
etc for x months later ...

~~~
nikajon_es
Nice. That's a cool feature, this is what I was asking about.

------
beatgammit
Isn't this essentially Firefox's Please feature?

------
bmitch2112
Very cool. Curious what esgy stands for or means?

~~~
Babiker
Thanks! Doesn't really stand for anything just a domain I liked.

